
Broadband for Every California Household: One Gigabit or Bust - CameronNemo
https://cenic.org/blog/broadband-for-every-california-household-one-gigabit-or-bust
======
whiteshirtgirl
This is a very nice point of view. How one CEO says it can be done.

